# Color of this pigeon?



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm wondering what color this pigeon is, she is just over 2 years old and her name is Nutty. Her feathers fade in the sun also.

The first pic is right after a molt so her feathers are dark, the second pic is before a molt so her feathers are faded



















This is my first post so sorry if the images don't work, and thanks in advance


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Pictures*

It looks like you've posted pictures of two different birds. The bird in the top picture looks like the bird in the back ground on the first picture.

The lower picture of the bird that is fading out in the wing shows a true brown pigeon.

The top picture is a black (spread gene + blue) bird..


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

It's actually the same one, that's why I was wondering what color she is.  Thanks for the reply and info though . The first picture she's in the shadow so she looks more grayish, but her color changes with each molt. Here's another pic taken with the camera flash on, shows more of her real color currently. 

I also hand raised her and she's completely tame.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Brown*

She is brown, and probably carries spread like this homer hen. Brown fades badly in the sun.










This barred hen is also brown. Most true browns have a false pearl eye as in your hen, and this roller hen.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Great-looking brown bar roller, Chuck.


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, she has a son who I am guessing carries the brown gene then? I hope he does cause I love brown pigeons. 
And that brown bar roller is beautiful!


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Lozuufy said:


> Thanks, she has a son who I am guessing carries the brown gene then? I hope he does cause I love brown pigeons.
> And that brown bar roller is beautiful!


Yes, her son will carry brown. If he is paired to a brown hen half their offspring will be brown (cocks and hens). If the son is paired to a non-brown hen about 25% of their young will be brown hens.
A pair of brown birds will produce only brown offspring, although it is possible for them to produce recessive red if both parents carry this gene.


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry for all the questions, but got one more. Is this hen (named Java) also brown or is she something else? She is the one on the left, (the one on the right is Nutty's son, who is split to brown)


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Lozuufy said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but got one more. Is this hen (named Java) also brown or is she something else? She is the one on the left, (the one on the right is Nutty's son, who is split to brown)


This hen is a dilute blue T-pattern chequer.


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

OK thanks


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

Didn't want to start a new thread, but was wondering if these two are also brown? I'm thinking of trading pigeons with someone and he has these two that look brown to me but wanted to double check before I get them.


----------

